# Tee Nee Trailer



## rootbeer (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello

I recently was given a boat trailer for the 14' starcraft v hull that I have identified as a Tee Nee trailer via internet search. It is wired with modern trailer lights, a new winch and strap, and new tires/wheel. The keel rollers down the center of the trailer are suspect and at lease one is missing, causing the keel on the boat to rub significantly as it is being loaded and unloaded, the fenders also need to be welded or replaced. It seems parts are few and far between. I was hoping that someone on this board may have some experience with these types of trailers and possible modifications. The trailer pictured below is not mine, but one I found on the internet (mine is buried in snow at the moment). My trailer has a cross piece that has been possibly added to the rear of the trailer where the trailer lights and license plate mount.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 17, 2017)

Root - I think there were a few versions of the vintage Tee Nee trailers.
although not rare, they are sought after as a highly collectable addition
to a nice vintage boat in the restored fashion.
Parts are available on the old interweb if you want to go the restoration route.
but - it won't be cheap.

I saw a website a year or so back that gave a fantastic tutorial
of rebuilding and restoring a Tee Nee back to original.
I will try to find it for you.





photos of what you have would help a lot






.


----------



## spg (Mar 12, 2017)

They have been out of business for quite a while. They were made about 15 miles from me. Parts are hard to find. Best bet is to find a similar replacement part and just add it on. There is a place In Youngstown, Ohio called Star supply that bought them out. They may have a few parts left. I have one with a bad axle. I finally found a place that has the size I need, only took me 2 years to find the right axle. It was an odd ball size. The last time I was over there they had the fenders.


----------

